
The Geomagnetic Blitz of September 1941 - GFK_of_xmaspast
https://eos.org/features/the-geomagnetic-blitz-of-september-1941
======
eth0up
Carrington Event
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859)

"Telegraph systems all over Europe and North America failed, in some cases
giving telegraph operators electric shocks.[13] Telegraph pylons threw
sparks.[14] Some telegraph operators could continue to send and receive
messages despite having disconnected their power supplies" \- wiki article

------
Pulce
Mason City :)

